# granallar



## Cheeky-Monkey

What is the word to say "granallar" in English? Thank you.


----------



## VocabloTrad

"blasting" probably. What's the context?


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

"granallar para quitar oxido", estoy entre "soft blasting" (no sé muy bien porque "soft" y "re-stencil", aúnque "stencil" es "estarcido"...


----------



## VocabloTrad

Depends on the media you are using and what is being blasted (context).

If the media is sand (sandblasting), it might damage the material.

If the media is sodium bicarbonate (sodablasting), it is "soft"


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

the context is "rusty tubes from which rust must be take out".

Thanks.


----------



## VocabloTrad

If there's no need to be more specific: 

"blasting to remove rust from tubes"


----------



## rodelu2

"Granalla" es, en rigor, un trozo pequeño de _metal_ (y solamente de metal) y se presenta a menudo de esa forma los metales tanto a nivel industrial como de laboratorio, para facilitar la manipulación. 
Granallar se llama comúnmente a toda operación de tratamiento de superficies que implique chorro de aire arrastrando partículas que van desde la granallas verdaderas a la arena, bicarbonato de sodio, CO2 sólido, cáscara de nuez en polvo etc. etc.
Lo más cercano en inglés al "granallar" genérico del español sería "blasting", pero en los dos idiomas es inútil el término si no se especifica con que medio abrasivo se realiza el granallado o el blasting. 
El granallado con esferas de metal es la excepción pues no se llama "blasting" sino "shot peening".


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Muchas gracias por la explicación, ¿se podría usar "re-stencil como traducción? Porque así lo he visto usado... gracias de nuevo.


----------



## rodelu2

Estás transfiriendo imágenes a superficies de vidrio u otros?


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Usaré "blasting" entonces. Mil gracias a los dos, habeis sido de gran ayuda.


----------

